

Ask HN: Review my webapp EatMyCharts.com (Social Music Charts on Facebook Connect) - xtimesninety

Hi everyone, I actually posted this last week with a different title but no one seemed to notice (or maybe no one's interested in it?).. anyway I hope I can get some feedback from you guys.. thanks!
======
pclark
I don't rate songs, i rate artists and occasionally albums. I can't remmeber
song names. You need some form of "browser" that lets me select albums then
choose a song to rate from that album.

~~~
xtimesninety
Thanks for checking it out! you have a point there.. I was also debating with
myself on that before, but I decided that going with songs/singles will make
the charts move faster (people will be encouraged to vote more often). Also
often when I want to try out new music, I just like to hear 1 song from the
artist (preferably the best song on the album)-- if I like it then I try the
whole album. The browser part is good, I need to add that.

------
villageidiot
What does FC add to this besides saving a login step?

Also, how will it make money?

~~~
xtimesninety
It eases the registration. You can also publish your votes to Facebook, which
some people may like (like being a fan to an artist). On the part of making
money, there's the usual ads, and I'm planning to sell mp3's from Amazon.

